# Fake-blood study (Polyheme) outrages patient



## MMiz (May 26, 2007)

Fake-blood study outrages patient

A new study of an emergency blood substitute tested in Detroit and 19 other cities increased concerns that the unknowing recipients faced higher health risks and sent the manufacturer's stock tumbling Wednesday.

The clinical findings by Northfield Laboratories of Evanston, Ill., outraged patients such as Martha Milete, who was among nine patients in Detroit and 349 nationwide who were injected with the blood substitute, Polyheme, without their consent.

*Read more!*

It is my personal view that a person having some connection to the study/Northfield Labs spammed our community and other communities on occasion.


----------



## Summit (May 26, 2007)

That looks like sensationalist yellow journalism to me.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 26, 2007)

I have been monitoring Polyheme for the past 15 years, as stockholder, yes I am concerned especially when B.S. stories such as this. Does Polyheme have side effects and adverse contraindications, yes but so does aspirin and even D50W. Which is more dangerous to administer a possible medication/fluid that has the capability to carry oxygen or not to give anything but saltwater and dilute the system. 

This is part of the problem of "_ Free Press_ = not responsible for what they write. No formal investigation, only a anecdotal story without research and investigation, basically sensationalism and hear say. 

So yes, most patients that are in decompensated shock that cannot receive PRBC's in a few minutes are not usually able to make rationale decisions and thus are not able to be asked .."would you like for us, to try a new fluid on you .. or die ? We'll be back later and check and see what you decide... 

R/r 911


----------



## MMiz (May 26, 2007)

What concerns me the most is:


> Still, the results show that 11.1% of patients who received Polyheme died within 30 days of transfusions, compared with 9.1% of the 307 people given the standard treatment -- saline and real blood. About 40% of the subjects given Polyheme suffered adverse effects such as shock and respiratory failure, compared with 35% who didn't get the blood substitute.


----------



## Flight-LP (May 26, 2007)

Its a 2 and 5 percent spread respectively. Not much of a difference. Of course the fact that these patients suffered devastating acute trauma had nothing to do with it..............And your welcome Martha for having someone save your life. Fu*&#n ungreatful people............Be happy your alive and stop pursuing the belief that you are entitled to $$$ compensation because of possible side effects. Life is too short, enjoy it!

/off soapbox..........


----------



## Summit (May 26, 2007)

MMiz said:


> What concerns me the most is:



Mike:

1. Are those numbers statistically significant?
2. Are they confusing numbers because critical field patients who did not receive polyheme  also did not survive to receive the standard treatment either? (i.e., was the severity of patient condition overall worse for the polyheme group versus the standard blood group)?


----------



## BossyCow (May 28, 2007)

Did those who got the Polyheme get it because blood was not available?  What are the stats on those in similiar situations and their outcomes.  Statistics will always be manipulated by those with an agenda to support their side.  I agree, to be alive after a life threatening event and then gripe because of the method used to save your butt seems a bit .. oh.. I don't know... ungrateful maybe?


----------



## medic417 (May 28, 2007)

This is why a DPA (power of attorney) form filled out so it or your designee in it can decide for you.  Also good idea to wear bracelet or dogtags with info to help you avoid treatment you object to.  Keep a wallet copy of your info.  

One point to remember is this product may also be objectional to some for religious reasons.  For example Jehovah's Witnesses do not accept blood products and Polyheme is a blood product.  They want the best care but carry a DPA card with them that states no blood.  If your services carries Polyheme you need to be aware of it's makeup so you can respect persons decisions.

As far as side affects I'm with rid no product comes w/o risk.


----------



## Jay114 (Jun 7, 2007)

Nothing like having your life saved to make you want to rail against those who did it. "Hey! I resent having my life saved using a method that has a significant chance of side effects...I demand a problem free life saving technique!"


----------



## TKO (Jun 13, 2007)

LMAO!  Some people just don't realize that the current methods are in need of improvement too.  They just assume that no person should die once in the care of a professional.

If it weren't for trying new methods, we'd be practicing medicine in a very primitive fashion.


"Well, chief, I first tried shouting him conscious.  Then we did the dance.  Then some more shouting.  But he just didn't come around; same as all the others.

I heard some bystander out East did compressions and the pt resuscitated.  They then sued the hell out of him.  Well, that's what he gets for trying to be a hero."


----------

